# humidifier overheating



## treefisher (Feb 21, 2009)

I purchased a Kaz cool mist humidifier about a year ago for future use in some frog/plant tanks. I tested it a few times to confirm it worked, and packed it away. I attempted to make use of it a few days ago. All seemed well for a short while, but then it stopped producing fog. The water was getting too hot. I unplugged it, let it cool, added new water, and then it started working again. I soon realized that the water inside was heating up if the device remained plugged in; even if the unit was turned off. 

What gives? Is it just defective? I haven't played with it enough to abuse and ruin it yet. I only used distilled water, and made sure it was clean before storing. Can any of you possibly enlighten me here? Is there anything I can do to get it working properly?

Thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

wow...never heard of this.

I have 4 KAZ units that are well over a year old and remain plugged in 24/7 and manually switched on or on a timer.

No problems whatseoever from mine.

I vote for defective.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

sounds like the easy solution would be to plug it into a timer. That way, it's "unplugged" between uses.

Not sure what might be malfunctioning though.


----------



## treefisher (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish would have tested it further when first purchased. I don't think I left it on (or plugged in) long enough then for any issues to present themselves. Any warranty this thing might have had has likely long since expired. I guess I'll try giving the company a call Monday to see if they can explain it. I figured I'd ask here first; hoping you guys would have a simple fix.

_mellowvision_ 
Nice try on the simple fix. I wish I could do that. Unfortunately, The whole unit heats up after prolonged use. I didn't time how long it takes, but it will eventually spew out something closer to steam than cool mist before stopping altogether.

_Philsuma_
Does the water in the reservoirs of your units ever get warm?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

mellowvision said:


> sounds like the easy solution would be to plug it into a timer. That way, it's "unplugged" between uses.
> 
> Not sure what might be malfunctioning though.


I'm not sure this is such a god idea being

1) you're mixing electricity and water

2) the danger of over heating your tank


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The KAZ unit is a "Human quality" product and a exact comparable brand to Vicks. It's sturdy....it's well tested....it's sold at the 'wal (Wamart) - by the millions, so.....as far as safe......enough said. If electricity and water is safe for grandma and grandpa and walmart....I'm pretty sure it's safe for some frogs.

I have NEVER had anything other than COOL mist come out. I don't put my hands on the unit or reseviour to feel for heat, but I'll start doing it.

There's at least 25 other pumilio enthusiasts on this board and other boards using either the KAZ or similar and I have not seen any posts reporting defective stuff or overheating and I am constantly on the lookout for such things.

I still think you got a "bad" unit.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

"The KAZ unit is a "Human quality" product and a exact comparable brand to Vicks. It's sturdy....it's well tested....it's sold at the 'wal (Wamart) - by the millions, so.....as far as safe......enough said. If electricity and water is safe for grandma and grandpa and walmart....I'm pretty sure it's safe for some frogs."

But the issue here is that this one seems to be malfunctioning, right?


----------



## CrazyAirborne (Jul 8, 2010)

possibly a blockage of some sort? Ive heard of people using too small diameter of tubing? just a thought...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm no electrician but if the internal "guts" overheat and even burn out - so be it. No electric item is immune to an occasional fail. Braun toothbrush. Norelco electric razor.....

The REAL issue is:

1. Is it ever gonna "burn up" or catch fire / melt ect and destroy my viv or rack system ?

2. Will it ever produce hot mist instead of cool ?

I seriously doubt either one and have not heard anything close to that happening, but it's always good to keep a eye out and start a thread.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> I'm no electrician but if the internal "guts" overheat and even burn out - so be it. No electric item is immune to an occasional fail. Braun toothbrush. Norelco electric razor.....
> 
> The REAL issue is:
> 
> ...



For the 20 bucks it would cost to get a new one, I would rather just not take the risk


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> For the 20 bucks it would cost to get a new one, I would rather just not take the risk


Yes.....for sure. I doubt the OP is gonna try to force that KAZ unit back into service. The brand has been bought out or otherwise is now Vicks I believe. I doubt there is any kind of warranty past a year. I would just throw it away and buy another one.

All that said....I'm still a big proponent of these human grade ultrasonics and def think they have a place in the hobby. I think they are safe to use.

The product that I would like to see people NOT buy is the bare disk "fogger" / bubbler that is marketed towards beind placed in an open bowl of water inside the viv. That thing is dangerous junk.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Kaz is a manufacturer that produces humidifiers and licenses them to other companies.

Also, i wouldn't see why, if they were properly set up, how they could present a risk. And my comment about possible danger was solely based on the fact that it sounds like a faulty unit


----------



## treefisher (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought this humidifier because of the glowing reviews and ease of modification. I am also leaning toward the belief that I just got unlucky and purchased a faulty unit. There's bound to be at least one. The odds were in favor for it to happen to one of us eventually.

Of course, I still can't discount the possibility that I may have caused it. I'll probably never find out. The unit looks, and is virtually brand new. The tubing size used is about 3/4", distilled water only, and probably less than an hour of total running time. Maybe the tubing was too small, and maybe that caused a permanent malfunction, but I don't really believe that. I think the switch may be the problem. I can see bubbles in the reservoir as soon as I plug it in. I might take it apart soon. If possible and safe, I would like to 'force it back into service.'

Before I do that, I'm going to call the customer service number found on the Kaz website. They aren't available on weekends, so I'll just stare and scratch my head until Monday.

I wasn't expecting to get so much insight into my problem here. This is apparently quite an active forum. I might have to find reasons to post here more often. Thanks for everyone's thoughts.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

couple other things to think about...

they make both warm mist and cool mist humidifiers... is it possible you don't have a cool mist humidifier?

how long are you running it? I get the idea that most people just run them for a couple of minutes at a time when used as a fogger. The action of vaporizing water is bound to create at least some heat.

It may very well be that you got a bum unit. Couldn't hurt to exchange it for a new one and check the difference.


----------



## treefisher (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm positive it's a cool mist humidifier. I researched quite a bit before deciding on this unit. I never let it run too long either. It heated up before I ever switched it on anyway.

I called Kaz support. They didn't offer any explanation as to why its malfunctioning, but instead just decided to replace the unit for me. I wasn't expecting that. They also told me that this humidifier is, or is soon to be discontinued. They only had 4 left at the warehouse.

I tested it again after I called them. I ran it for four or five 10 minute periods, and left it plugged in for about 2 hours. For some reason, it didn't overheat. That makes no sense. Maybe water found its way into the electronics, and then dried out. Maybe it fixed itself. I don't know, and I don't think I can fully trust it now. I'm going to take Kaz up on the replacement offer, rather than risk possible future problems with this one.

Thanks for the help guys. Now, off to the next topic of interest...


----------



## treefisher (Feb 21, 2009)

Update:

Well, the Kaz guys sent me a new humidifier. Too bad it's not the right one:










I don't think this thing is even modifiable. Customer support basically said I was SOL. I suppose it's nice that they gave me a replacement, but this doesn't help much...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah...thats what I thought. The KAZ model we are all using has been discontinued.

At least they gave you another new machine.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Can anyone reccomend a good modifiable cool mist unit? i can't find anything local, and the limits presented by buying one online makes it difficult to flush out what i can use, and what i can't


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Check out THIS price !!!!

If I didn't already own 4 of these exact models....I would be buying these four right away. This is the model you want.

KAZ Personal Mist Ultrasonic Humidifier NEW IN BOX!!! - eBay (item 350384595332 end time Sep-10-10 18:05:15 PDT)


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Check out THIS price !!!!
> 
> If I didn't already own 4 of these exact models....I would be buying these four right away. This is the model you want.
> 
> KAZ Personal Mist Ultrasonic Humidifier NEW IN BOX!!! - eBay (item 350384595332 end time Sep-10-10 18:05:15 PDT)


Done, thanks phil


----------



## treefisher (Feb 21, 2009)

They told me there were 4 left in stock, and that it would be replaced for the same model. It was good service and a great offer for them to replace my broken humidifier with a new one, but for my purposes, this new model is pretty much useless. When I called them about it, I detected a hint of irritation, and obvious unwillingness to assist any further. I didn't press for anything more. all I really wanted was maybe an answer and fix for my first unit. I'll just be happy with what they gave me. It's more than I originally expected anyway.

I went ahead and ordered another Kaz humidifier I saw on Ebay for $25 shipped. I'm going to try and auction off the other one; though I don't think it's exactly a hot item. If it doesn't sell, I'll just use it in that orchidarium I've been wanting to build the last 5 or so years.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the Kaz, but many of the cool mist humidifiers use an electric motor/fan to draw up and push out the moisture. If the unit is getting hot, it's likely the motor/fan is broken. It could be a defect gone bad, or corroded. 

Do these humidifiers require the use of distilled water or water with a low mineral content?

It could be that your water is hard and causing the motor/fan to fail prematurely.


----------



## treefisher (Feb 21, 2009)

It could have been the fan I suppose. I don't know. I only used distilled water which is preferred for these units.

I got the replacement I bought from Ebay, and have been using it with no problems. It works great. I guess the first one was just defective. Hopefully this one will last.


----------

